# T.Slim Insulin Pump



## jusme (Jun 5, 2019)

I have been informed I can have a T.Slim Insulin Pump instead of my Medtronic G640G pump that is to be replaced.  Does anyone already have this pump and what do they think of it?  I am very interested and would like a change as I use the DEXcom G6 and their sensors as they are compatible to the T.Slim pump.

Many thanks

jusme


----------



## SB2015 (Jun 5, 2019)

Hi Jusume

I have no experience of the t-slim but met someone at the weekend who does.  Her daughter is using the sensors and found the whole system very effective.

I am currently thinking of switching to the Medtronic if our clinic supports them.  Apart from the CGM facility is there any other reason you are moving away from Medtronic?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 5, 2019)

I’ve been keeping my eye on the tSlim too. 

There’s an app that you can download which allows you to take a look at the menus etc on your smartphone which I keep meaning to do. 

There’s quite an active Facebook Group too, with lots of users sharing their experiences. 

Good luck with your choice!


----------



## jusme (Jun 7, 2019)

Thank you SB2015 for the information and you asked about any other reason for not staying with Medtronics well I have had my pump replaced 3 times so that put me off and the Dexcom CGM facility is much easier to use and stay on for 10 days and is comfortable to wear.

Mike thanks for the information I will have a look round for them and I know that my OH will be very interested in the app.

jusme


----------



## GingerJ (Jun 8, 2019)

jusme said:


> I have been informed I can have a T.Slim Insulin Pump instead of my Medtronic G640G pump that is to be replaced.  Does anyone already have this pump and what do they think of it?  I am very interested and would like a change as I use the DEXcom G6 and their sensors as they are compatible to the T.Slim pump.
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> jusme


Hi! I’ve just started on the t slim on Thursday. I’ve switched from Roche insight. So far so good! But I don’t have a Dexcom with it, but thinking about self funding it. I currently use a libre. Would you recommend Dexcom?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 9, 2019)

GingerJ said:


> Hi! I’ve just started on the t slim on Thursday. I’ve switched from Roche insight. So far so good! But I don’t have a Dexcom with it, but thinking about self funding it. I currently use a libre. Would you recommend Dexcom?



Dexcom has always had a very good reputation. @Pumper_Sue has used Dexcom for a number of years.


----------



## GingerJ (Jun 9, 2019)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Dexcom has always had a very good reputation. @Pumper_Sue has used Dexcom for a number of years.


Thank you for this. 
I have had Dexcom a couple of years back but obviously not G6.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 9, 2019)

Dexcom are excellent, no fuss no hassle delivery on time and help line very helpful.


----------



## Phil65 (Jul 22, 2019)

GingerJ said:


> Hi! I’ve just started on the t slim on Thursday. I’ve switched from Roche insight. So far so good! But I don’t have a Dexcom with it, but thinking about self funding it. I currently use a libre. Would you recommend Dexcom?


I love Dexcom G6, it has tightened control for me. Sensors officially last 10 days but you can cheat and restart, I have achieved 19/20 days before, however the patch is difficult to keep on after sweating, showering etc for any longer.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 22, 2019)

Phil65 said:


> I love Dexcom G6, it has tightened control for me. Sensors officially last 10 days but you can cheat and restart, I have achieved 19/20 days before, however the patch is difficult to keep on after sweating, showering etc for any longer.


Use some skin tac it works wonders  My record was 50 days with a sensor  I also found that covering the transmitter and sensor with a small bit of plastic holding in place with some tubi grip helps no end.


----------



## Phil65 (Jul 22, 2019)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Use some skin tack it works wonders  My record was 50 days with a sensor  I also found that covering the transmitter and sensor with a small pit of plastic holding in place with some tubi grip helps no end.


Where do you buy skin tac from?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 22, 2019)

Phil65 said:


> Where do you buy skin tac from?


If you do a google search there are loads of sites including funky pumpers and MG medical. Make sure you ask for the VAT exemption. I used to get mine from Animas but they are out of the market now as you know.


----------



## PaulK (Nov 17, 2020)

Phil65 said:


> I love Dexcom G6, it has tightened control for me. Sensors officially last 10 days but you can cheat and restart, I have achieved 19/20 days before, however the patch is difficult to keep on after sweating, showering etc for any longer.


Hi Phil. Have just read this post. What do you do to extend the life of the sensor? 'Stop sensor', then start a 'new' sensor using the same sensor code? My eight-year-old has been using the G6 for 18 months and this trick would have got us out of a couple of sticky situations! Best, Paul


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 19, 2020)

Welcome to the forum @PaulK

I have successfully used 2 different methods.

One is the ‘bluetooth unpaired’ method which allows you to leave the transmitter in place, as described here:









						Restarting Dexcom G6 sensors – Updated
					

Awhile ago, I posted a page about how to restart your Dexcom sensors to last beyond 10 days. There’s need for some updated discussion on the topic. For clarity- let’s take one quick asi…




					seemycgm.com
				




with the additions that if you are using the pump as well as phone you need an old transmitter code to stop sensor and ’unpair’ the pump immediately before you start the process.

Or...

The other method appears to be to simply disconnect Bluetooth... carefully lever the transmitter out with a thin guitar plectrum (or something similar)... place in a separate room for 1 hour... then pair phone/pump again and restart sensor as normal.

The second method can be used if you get a ‘no restarts’ error if something goes wrong with the first method, or if the sensor has already expired.


----------

